# I'm done, FINALLY!!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well everyone! Come see my website's new layouts!  I can link you to my site's by the way. So if you wanna be linked just let me know 

 (click the banners, they've got links in them. Convenient much?)

 

 

You like??
​


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, and i made the banners


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice Nisse!! Keep up the great work girl!! I'm proud of you!! Hugs, and love!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Your website is awsome. I love what you have done, You are a business person right? You do wonderful drawings. Maybe you should also think about doing coloring books, I think that would be nice for kids to have.... just a thought 8) 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would totally buy a coloring book if you put one out, Nisse!! That is a great idea from Cujo's mom!! I would buy one for myself, and one for each of the kids, so that makes 5 total, lol!! C'mon Nisse! Get to it, lol!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love em girl you did and awesome job. Let me know if you ever need any pics for your site I have a million pics of Dosia


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

a pit bull coloring book would be awesome... i'd buy some just to have for my future kids someday


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> Your website is awsome. I love what you have done, You are a business person right? You do wonderful drawings. Maybe you should also think about doing coloring books, I think that would be nice for kids to have.... just a thought 8)
> Keep up the good work.





ThaLadyPit said:


> Very nice Nisse!! Keep up the great work girl!! I'm proud of you!! Hugs, and love!!





ThaLadyPit said:


> I would totally buy a coloring book if you put one out, Nisse!! That is a great idea from Cujo's mom!! I would buy one for myself, and one for each of the kids, so that makes 5 total, lol!! C'mon Nisse! Get to it, lol!!


Thank you sooo much auntie Bev! hugs!

Thank you Cujo's mom!, much appreciated  And yep i am a business person  great idea! Wonderful thought!

I'd totally LOVE to do a coloring book! It'd really get Rascal out to the public eye! I could put a pic of every one of his friends, including him, in it!  I'm totally gonna look up on this!



kg420 said:


> I love em girl you did and awesome job. Let me know if you ever need any pics for your site I have a million pics of Dosia


 Thanks girl! And okee doke! If i ever need pics, you'll be the first i come to! 



cEElint said:


> a pit bull coloring book would be awesome... i'd buy some just to have for my future kids someday


Thanks buddy! I'd love to get this coloring book idea to go through!  Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok did I miss the banner, lol, you know me, lmaooo. But I know you do awesome work and I would buy coloring books as well girl


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good job...i'm gonna peep ya site out


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok did I miss the banner, lol, you know me, lmaooo. But I know you do awesome work and I would buy coloring books as well girl


Lol!!! All is well!  i can't wait to get Rascal more out there. Maybe with me being young and supporting the APBT it'll draw more attention 


Czar said:


> good job...i'm gonna peep ya site out


Thanks bro!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Annie, I really do think it would be awesome if you did, Rascal and yourself could get more publicity and you being 14 will hopefully wake a lot of parents up to the positive things about the APBT that kids see  Great job


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg Annie, I really do think it would be awesome if you did, Rascal and yourself could get more publicity and you being 14 will hopefully wake a lot of parents up to the positive things about the APBT that kids see  Great job


yeeaaah! that'd be awesome! fun enough to capture and keep the kiddies attention but still informative for both kids and parents!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes ma'am, see you are way to smart for your own good, go get 'em girl  I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Yes ma'am, see you are way to smart for your own good, go get 'em girl  I can't wait to see what you come up with.


:goodpost::hug:
A book is one of my biggest dreams.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know is why I said, I think it is a fabulous idea and I love it and so do others, seems you have a clammoring for a coloring book  Huggles


----------

